# Steps on how to cook crack up on the stove?



## jap2020 (Jun 27, 2012)

someone please help i dont want to fuck upp 7 gs of yak i dont know how muck bsoda to put in someone please help and help me through this


----------



## srh88 (Jun 27, 2012)

lol........


----------



## Wordz (Jun 27, 2012)

like 10.5 ...


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 28, 2012)

1 box of bsoda per gram.


----------



## c3llblock (Jun 28, 2012)

Strong crack 1 g of soda per 7. Gs of yola


----------



## Whatstrain (Jun 28, 2012)

Not related by why dont you add some food coloring and make red crack? July 4th is coming up you could make red blue and white and celebrate with a bang of all three till you're seeing stars. These people do it http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2008/03/20/green.html


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 28, 2012)

It varies based on how cut to fuck the coke is. Enough to get the solution to a pH between 10.5 & 11.


----------



## Marktwang (Jun 28, 2012)

you have a bright future......


----------



## bigfattone420 (Jun 28, 2012)

jap2020 said:


> someone please help i dont want to fuck upp 7 gs of yak i dont know how muck bsoda to put in someone please help and help me through this


 good phuck it up.....nuff said too many lives destroyed....


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 28, 2012)

c3llblock said:


> Strong crack 1 g of soda per 7. Gs of yola


All jokes aside,
1g of baking soda would not work.
You would end up with a small amount of crack and the majority of coke still dissolved.

The pKa of cocaine is 8.6 so you need to raise the pH to 11.6 or greater.
Baking soda is a joke, you need washing soda or even a stronger base like CaOH to have the majority of the coke to turn freebase.

Why crack?
Why not just purify the coke?
Its bad enough that your doing that shit as it is, might as well make it worth it.


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 28, 2012)

1) pop in cocaine cowboys documentary.
2) Be entertained and learn how to make crack step by step. 

Coke is better you are wasting your time.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 28, 2012)

10.6 not 11.6 Morfin. It starts to emulsify above 11.5, from what I hear. My knowledge of coke is purely based on the practice of others. It's a terrible drug. Boiling it in acidic ethanol results in some of it being converted to cocaethylene. Start small that shit is way more potent than coke. It's the reason for mixing alcohol and come being so synergistic. Tiny amounts get converted to cocaethylene in the liver. It's about 60x more potent than cocaine as a dopamine releaser. It's also probably more prone to abuse and compulsive use. But it's a awesome way to kill yourself.


----------



## kgb424 (Jun 28, 2012)

I can roll my hubby rocks and get a Yahtzee almost every time cause I'm a rock star in downtown crackatoa


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jun 29, 2012)

Wouldn't it be easier to just blow your brains out? I mean smoking crack takes years to kill you. Oh well. To each his own I guess.


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 29, 2012)

If you can't even whip up some crack yuou are a fucking idiot and I don't know how you are even alive. It's as easy as microwaving a can of campbell's soup

and if crack ruins your life and gets you hooked... you're a fucking idiot. It's not even fun. The first hit is OKAY... then all after that sucks. At least get addicted to something that feels good like heroin.


----------



## jap2020 (Jun 30, 2012)

goood looks man all you other crabs you dont know what time it is


----------



## Squizz (Jun 30, 2012)

Cooking crack to make money? Son, get a fucking job.


----------



## Swag (Jun 30, 2012)

1. Heat water
2. dissolve cocaine
3. Add something with a high ph to the mixture (such as baking soda..)
4. Dry and smoke
5. Go suck more dick for coke
6. Repeat

[video=youtube;H25FlBy9KDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H25FlBy9KDw&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## BuddySkunk (Jun 30, 2012)

As the Beastie Boys once said: "Never ever ever smoke crack, never ever ever, *FUCKING WHACK!*"


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 30, 2012)

jap2020 said:


> someone please help i dont want to fuck upp 7 gs of yak i dont know how muck bsoda to put in someone please help and help me through this


[video=youtube;qSf7jwL0ImQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSf7jwL0ImQ[/video]here you go, big homie


----------



## smokebomb1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mix some bath salts in it, then you can eat double the dick and get more coke for next time.


----------



## BuddySkunk (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZYb_8MM1tGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYb_8MM1tGQ[/video]


----------



## marc88101 (Jun 30, 2012)

jap2020 said:


> someone please help i dont want to fuck upp 7 gs of yak i dont know how muck bsoda to put in someone please help and help me through this


Follow these steps and you'll be much better off. Take the coke, put it in the sink..turn the faucet on, let it drain down the sink. Turn on garbage disposal to make sure its all gone. Then go Get some good weed, roll a joint. Then smoke said joint and reflect on how stupid crack is and what a Trash drug it is. Your parents must be so proud!!!!


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 30, 2012)

narc88101 said:


> Follow these steps and you'll be much better off. Take the coke, put it in the sink..turn the faucet on, let it drain down the sink. Turn on garbage disposal to make sure its all gone. Then go Get some good weed, roll a joint. Then smoke said joint and reflect on how stupid crack is and what a Trash drug it is. Your parents must be so proud!!!!


Sounds like you have a lot of experience with crack!


----------



## marc88101 (Jun 30, 2012)

morfin56 said:


> Sounds like you have a lot of experience with crack!


The only crack I have experience with has 2 legs attached to them...


----------



## BearDown! (Jun 30, 2012)

I cannot believe this is allowed to be a thread...smh


----------



## puckuck (Jun 30, 2012)

I heard bleach and ammonia work really well together.


----------



## c3llblock (Jul 1, 2012)

use comit fuck it


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 1, 2012)

Ive heard good things about peanutbutter and crack sandwiches.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;S7TIj_p5hyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7TIj_p5hyo[/video]
im sure everyone remembers this one


----------



## welsh stoner (Jul 4, 2012)

Why waste your money?
Like someone else said just get a gun and blow your fuckin head off,it will save you a lot of aggro


----------



## jap2020 (Dec 15, 2012)

Where im from like b.ig said either ur slinging rock or u got a wicked jump shot


----------



## jap2020 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welsh stoner how about i see ur fagget ass in person n take all ur shit n sell it bak to u


----------



## canndo (Dec 15, 2012)

The whole affair is nasty dude. Why do you want to reduce a gram of blow to what? an hour of pleasure? purify the stuff if you want. I know I am someone who insists that we not cast judgment upon other users no matter what the substance but..... really, crack is absolutely the bottom of the kicks barrel. If your gram is near pure you can use it judiciously for an entire day of delight. You can share it with a freind (of the opposite sex - or if you enjoy the same sex - just as well), and have a nice evening for he two of you. Or, you can cook up some crack and sit in a corner spending half the time you are high - preparing your next hit.


Hell, even plugging the stuff makes more sense then smoking it.


----------



## echlectica (Dec 15, 2012)

I usually go with about .25gr Baking soda to a gram of coke. This usally works just fine to get all the coke out of solution. That is As long as your starting with GOOD coke...


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 15, 2012)

Mainvein about 80 ml of bleach.. it'll take u places uve never been but seem destined to go.


----------



## canndo (Dec 15, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> Mainvein about 80 ml of bleach.. it'll take u places uve never been but seem destined to go.




If I were to actually do this sort of thing again, I think I would do it just as you say sense - use a real chemical agent - and collect the precipitate ratif I could not find a solvent that readily evaporated.


----------



## echlectica (Dec 15, 2012)

canndo said:


> Hell, even plugging the stuff makes more sense then smoking it.


I couldn't disagree more. Good crack is far better than boofing coke and its less dangerous in too many ways to list. I've played with all forms of cocaine and IMHO smoking is the best least harmful method BUT it can be the most addictive so be careful. Man it has been quite some time since I did any coke, too long...


----------



## HeartlandHank (Dec 15, 2012)

This may sound crazy... but i prefer smoking it because it does not last as long...
when i do lines... 8 hours later i am feeling tense and amped.... after smoking, i can go to sleep after just a few hours.

The amped feeling does not outlast the euphoria by 6 hours, for me, like lines do.

i can control the urge to hit it again and again though... if you can't... don't smoke it.

There is a difference between smoking a little coke now and then and being a crackhead. Many people do not know that.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 15, 2012)

echlectica said:


> I couldn't disagree more. Good crack is far better than boofing coke and its less dangerous in too many ways to list. I've played with all forms of cocaine and IMHO smoking is the best least harmful method BUT it can be the most addictive so be careful. Man it has been quite some time since I did any coke, too long...


 banging coke is way better than smoking it imo.. if you're after the rush of all rushes, put that stuff in a syringe and shoot for the stars..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 15, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> This may sound crazy... but i prefer smoking it because it does not last as long...
> when i do lines... 8 hours later i am feeling tense and amped.... after smoking, i can go to sleep after just a few hours.
> 
> The amped feeling does not outlast the euphoria by 6 hours, for me, like lines do.
> ...


 idk how anyone could control the urge to hit that glass dick again honestly.. i remember the first time i smoked it, and i can admit i was a fiend right from that hit..


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 15, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> banging coke is way better than smoking it imo.. if you're after the rush of all rushes, put that stuff in a syringe and shoot for the stars..


yes its good but it has a way of fuckin your life up


----------



## KUSH GOD (Dec 15, 2012)

Never smoked crack nor do I plan on it. Have sniffed some damn good coke before and that was hard enought to not go back to line #3. Can't imagine about crack...


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 15, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> idk how anyone could control the urge to hit that glass dick again honestly.. i remember the first time i smoked it, and i can admit i was a fiend right from that hit..


thats the prob with the shit


----------



## KUSH GOD (Dec 15, 2012)

Cocaine Cowboys 2, teaches you how to cook up crack in the beginning of the movie.


----------



## kindnug (Dec 15, 2012)

Make sure when you inject it: Jam it in your temple
Only good coke is in columbia before they butcher it up for the people in the states


----------



## kindnug (Dec 15, 2012)

Main reason I never tried it: Dealers of Cocaine always fuck you with cut up stuff(not from exp>many many friends exp.)
I don't need to get ripped off to know it happens almost every time nowadays.
If it doesn't look crystallized its probably cut up to shizzle


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 15, 2012)

kindnug said:


> Make sure when you inject it: Jam it in your temple
> Only good coke is in columbia before they butcher it up for the people in the states


yea but that shit would be killing people over here


----------



## kindnug (Dec 15, 2012)

Only abusers would die
Crack dealers would make stronger shit!


----------



## kindnug (Dec 15, 2012)

No more deaths than heroin use probably.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;HbRFcPrjCTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbRFcPrjCTg[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 15, 2012)

kindnug said:


> Make sure when you inject it: Jam it in your temple
> Only good coke is in columbia before they butcher it up for the people in the states


 this is so not true.. people like to think that you can only get good blow if you live in columbia or another south american country, but truth be told, there is plenty of uncut coke to be found in the us if you have the right connects and don't buy if off a street corner in the hood..


----------



## kindnug (Dec 15, 2012)

Good Luck finding those people or staying alive for very long around them
I've never gone to a street corner for anything and every1 I know says there hasn't been pure around my area for over 10 years.
Even when I was offered "pure", I still didn't buy because you can just look at it and if it doesn't have pure crystallization. noty
I don't like snorting anything let alone a load of cut


----------



## kindnug (Dec 15, 2012)

OK so maybe if you live in Texas/New Mex./Arizona
Majority of the states>No Pure without a major source


----------



## kindnug (Dec 15, 2012)

Hell most coke gets cracked up before even being sold nowadays


----------



## HeartlandHank (Dec 15, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> idk how anyone could control the urge to hit that glass dick again honestly.. i remember the first time i smoked it, and i can admit i was a fiend right from that hit..


I smoked and snorted like a fiend in my younger years... i went through 10k over maybe 3 months one winter.. (midwest prices and some sharing) 

I don't know. i just take it easy and it treats me well in the end. I still eat that night and as long as I quit by 8 pm, i sleep really well.
I do drink a bit of whiskey water with it though.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't think I'd be able to manage it. That's one sleeping dragon whose tail I won't tickle. cn


----------



## HeartlandHank (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't do it real often. btw. I wouldn't want the RIU community to think I'm a crackhead.
I just like to keep a piece of my youth with me. It's a nice way to unload the work week. VERY quickly... haha.


----------



## echlectica (Dec 15, 2012)

I've gotten uncut coke down here in Texas. You have know a Mexican and pay a little extra but its to be had.


----------



## kindnug (Dec 15, 2012)

Honestly if I could find the stuff near the source I'd prolly give it a try because I would know no1fucked with it yet


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 15, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> yea but that shit would be killing people over here


No doubt. I once watched a guy do what had to be like a gram and a half line of "cocaine". I remember thinking to myself "I wonder how that baby laxative feels in his nose?".


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> No doubt. I once watched a guy do what had to be like a gram and a half line of "cocaine". I remember thinking to myself "I wonder how that baby laxative feels in his nose?".


Got him shitfaced ... cn


----------



## kindnug (Dec 16, 2012)

So that's why my friends said they got the shits from a batch>HAHA


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2012)

but yes it is very true its even possible to get pure uncut fish scale as its known here because its a solid crystaline chunk in the hood in the fort worth area if you got a source that rocks up there own and they put back the raw as they call it for u


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2012)

i know from my crazy days that ended a few yrs ago but i know people that are still in contact with the same people and all is well apparently


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 16, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> I don't do it real often. btw.* I wouldn't want the RIU community to think I'm a crackhead.
> I just like to keep a piece of my youth with me*. It's a nice way to unload the work week. VERY quickly... haha.


 keep thinking like that


----------



## HeartlandHank (Dec 16, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> keep thinking like that


errrr... I woke up today regretting getting involved in this thread. 
I am a good citizen. I work a volunteer position with a county ext office. I pay taxes. I don't rob people. I have marketable skills that I make a good living with. 

The truth is, one person can destroy their life eating too much Krispy Kream. Another person can indulge in a little blow to unload the work week and do just fine.
One person can smoke a 1/2 gram of mj, miss work, get fired and fuck up everything. Another person can smoke 2 joints, morning, day and night and do just fine.

I'm not going to defend myself to people over the internet. I'm out of this thread.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> but yes it is very true its even possible to get pure uncut fish scale as its known here because its a solid crystaline chunk in the hood in the fort worth area if you got a source that rocks up there own and they put back the raw as they call it for u


Coincidentally (of course) one of the largest military bases around is there.


----------



## canndo (Dec 16, 2012)

kindnug said:


> Make sure when you inject it: Jam it in your temple
> Only good coke is in columbia before they butcher it up for the people in the states


As someone else noted, this is not entirely correct. As I have said, you will find that if you are at all close to the source that most inferior cocaine is not because it was cut so much as the fact that it was poorly made or poorly refined to begin with. I have often encountered cocaine that I know quite certainly was never cut, it was simply poorly made or poorly cleaned. It seems as times goes by the best cooks are long gone and there really is an art to making cocaine in the middle of a jungle somewhere with now second rate basic chemicals.


----------



## canndo (Dec 16, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> I smoked and snorted like a fiend in my younger years... i went through 10k over maybe 3 months one winter.. (midwest prices and some sharing)
> 
> I don't know. i just take it easy and it treats me well in the end. I still eat that night and as long as I quit by 8 pm, i sleep really well.
> I do drink a bit of whiskey water with it though.




This is one of the secrets to enduring cocaine, learning to quit snorting it at about 9 or 10 at night. Then applying liberal doses of saline to one's sinuses. Even better is to reserve one's stash to preset amounts. My favorite way of all is to hold on to my stash till Sunday morning. Go out for a fine Sunday champaign brunch, eat a lot, drink a lot and then, when you are stuffed, have a few lines. Don't have any more. After that craving ends at about 4:00 on a sunday afternoon, smoke a bowl if you like, the day was a delight, you still have half a vial and you are fully capable of entering your work week without sinus pain or spiritual emptiness.


----------



## kindnug (Dec 16, 2012)

If it wasn't created properly in the first place then cutting it only makes it worse
Glad I never fucked with it > just a huge ripoff any way you look at it


----------



## kindnug (Dec 16, 2012)

I like clean nasal passages without flushing my nose out


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 16, 2012)

Just because coke looks like "fish scales" and its crystalline doesn't necessarily mean its uncut or even good. Nowadays they can reconstitute it to make it look just like that. The coke around nowadays is nothing the the old stuff- today they cook up such massive amounts at a time they don't spend the extra time to do it right. It always rushed and usually cooked by amateurs not chemist. Not to say you still cant get good coke it just takes time to find it- most people never see it. It helps to know the right people also. Just for a reference I'm talking from experiences in CA.


----------



## canndo (Dec 17, 2012)

BWG707 said:


> Just because coke looks like "fish scales" and its crystalline doesn't necessarily mean its uncut or even good. Nowadays they can reconstitute it to make it look just like that. The coke around nowadays is nothing the the old stuff- today they cook up such massive amounts at a time they don't spend the extra time to do it right. It always rushed and usually cooked by amateurs not chemist. Not to say you still cant get good coke it just takes time to find it- most people never see it. It helps to know the right people also. Just for a reference I'm talking from experiences in CA.



I havn't seen good, soft flake that wasn't well made but I agree that someone could most likely formulate something that looked like flake that really isn't. We agree also that most times it isn't the cut (unless I suppose you are way down the line from the originator), but the fact that the art of clandestine coke production is all but lost. The crap I have seen in the last 20 years was probably uncut but that never meant that it was good, in fact most was just fair. I cleaned some of it just to try to get something that was akin to the fine product we used to have that I had described to my wife - I was left with a considerable amount of a waxy oil that had no psychoactive properties but did have some numbing effect. And of course a percentage of decent if not stelar "coke". I don't know where ti was they failed


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Dec 26, 2012)

jap2020 said:


> someone please help i dont want to fuck upp 7 gs of yak i dont know how muck bsoda to put in someone please help and help me through this


If you cant figure it out. I don't think you can afford to loose anymore of your brain soldja's!


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 7, 2013)

I wanna cook up a few different batches,dye em all different colores and call em "fruity pebbles"!...my coke days been over but I see it from time to time,could be I'm def. Outta the scene,but it looks and smells like garbage..I remeber doing 1/4 in lines and puking instantly it was so powerful..but that was when I was a fucking retard that liked eating paint chips and lived under powerlines..you mustive moved where I lived..7 grams of any coke woulda been just a tease..hell charlie sheen admits to smoking 7gm rocks in a bowl..why would you even consider rockin up 7gms of cut ass(prob) coke..oh...I figured it out..you're fucking an idiot that hasn't learned coke is fucking a dirty cheap way of giving yourself the ego boost you need to ignore the miserable existence you are in,financially,respectfully,spiratually,and communally...get a fucking soul for yourself and your loved ones.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 7, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> banging coke is way better than smoking it imo.. if you're after the rush of all rushes, put that stuff in a syringe and shoot for the stars..


blast off !!!!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 7, 2013)

Sold yay for years and years in all that time I got the fish everyone brags about... But the best I ever had was in st. Martin right from Columbia it was like oily tho very very strange, a local tested it by rubbing it between his fingers, and agreed it was pure... That goes against all I know about coke... But ,an I tell you what I was there for two weeks grabbed 4 grams and could only finish two, and this is on an island where soda is more expensive than rum so they intentionally make the drinks strong, that's their way of fucking you over hahha


----------



## muneygrams (Jun 7, 2018)

All you haters dude asked a simple question with a simple answer u knows maybe for educational purposes & if it isnt y give bad advice causing him to fuck up his money or create sum bullshit that could turn out to be more dangerous than just crack alone would be?Trust and believe if they dont get it from him they wil find it elsewhere!!! Heres some real directions on 1 of many methods this one is called STR8 DROP!!!


This method wil give u the purest form the strongest form basically equivalent to FREE BASE....

For 7gs weigh out 3.5gs of Soda,
1.Breakdown the yola the best u can u want to have all powder.

2.U need a mason, or a glass jar like olives come in basically some form close to or is pyrex that can stand high heat without cracking or breaking I prefer to use the mason jar becuse its enough room for small and large amounts and it is tall enough where I will explain in next steps, that you can add the amount of water u need to without worrying about an overflow.

3.Fill a small coiking pot up with water 3/4 full and bring to a good boil

4.Mix or just pour in together the Yola and Soda into your Mason Jar do not add any water yet to the mixture of coke and baking soda until told to do so!!!!!!!

5.Once water in pot heating on the stove has reached a good boil (meaning stable not running over the pot if this is happening reduce heat. Heat should be about medium high so if its a scale of 1-10 it should be 7 or  Take a Table Spoon and add in 2Tbl Spoons of water enough to get the mixture wet and covered a little.

6.This will begin cooking your dope the second the boiling water touches the mixture. Now either twirl the jar to put a spin, mix, whip or wateva u want to call it on the mixture, or u can use a knife or whatever you choose. (Me personally I use a chopStick from the Chinese Place I use 1 stick after I spin the jar by hand) An oven mit is recomended because thru this entire process you will be pulling the jar out of the cooking pot to spin & mix your yola.

7. After mixing for 30 sec or so get a Teaspoon and add 1/2 to 3/4 Tsp of Soda to the jar do not add anymore than that ammount unless you have pure coke and I doubt that you do because you would already know how to cook if u did!...Follow this up by adding a TblSp of water from the boiling pot.

8.Put your mit back on and spin your mix in a circle for 20-30 sec once done place the jar into the pot of boiling water. The jar should not cause the water to overflow out of the pot nor should the boil cause the water to overflow if this happens reduce heat immediately.

9.Your mix should be turning oily by now and precipitating at the top. Add another 1/2-3/4 tblsp of soda and repeat spin cycle.

10.Place back in pot n let cook till your oil is af the bottom repeating adding soda as nessc. Once all oil is hat the bottom, aftet spinning or mixing the oil should be beginning to try to lock thats when your done

11.Take out of pot use the jar your cooking in top and place the jar on the top so that 1/4 of the jar is lifted up so that your oil can begin to slide to one side of the jar this way you have one solid piece you will fish out the water. The 1/4 of the jar thats raised should be the side of the jar you placed on the top

12.Have Ice waiting and cold water rumning. Do not add ice instead take an ice cube and run it under the cold water, then sprinkle drops of water into the jar. This will begin to cool the mix. In order for crack to lock the tem has to be reduced. I let the water im dropping into the jar fall on the opposite side of the mix. Reason why and reason I dont suggest using Ice is if anything comes into contact with the oil before it locks it will cause it to bresk up. You want to keep that all together so you have one piece.

13.This is optional. I also take a pyrex measuring cup n fill with ice. After adding a few drops of cold water to the jar starting the cooling process i then place the jar inside the measuring cup for faster cooling


----------



## donkeyshow (Jun 8, 2018)

muneygrams said:


> All you haters dude asked a simple question with a simple answer u knows maybe for educational purposes & if it isnt y give bad advice causing him to fuck up his money or create sum bullshit that could turn out to be more dangerous than just crack alone would be?Trust and believe if they dont get it from him they wil find it elsewhere!!! Heres some real directions on 1 of many methods this one is called STR8 DROP!!!
> 
> 
> This method wil give u the purest form the strongest form basically equivalent to FREE BASE....
> ...


Sometimes it takes 6 years to get an answer.


----------



## muneygrams (Jun 19, 2018)

donkeyshow said:


> Sometimes it takes 6 years to get an answer.


Haha


----------



## Khan54 (May 8, 2019)

BWG707 said:


> Just because coke looks like "fish scales" and its crystalline doesn't necessarily mean its uncut or even good. Nowadays they can reconstitute it to make it look just like that. The coke around nowadays is nothing the the old stuff- today they cook up such massive amounts at a time they don't spend the extra time to do it right. It always rushed and usually cooked by amateurs not chemist. Not to say you still cant get good coke it just takes time to find it- most people never see it. It helps to know the right people also. Just for a reference I'm talking from experiences in CA.


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (May 10, 2019)

I love how even on a site all about drugs folks are like "crack? That shitll kill ya" lmfao


----------



## canndo (May 10, 2019)

Why would anyone go through that process with baking soda and the like? Mix powder in water, drip a bit of ammonia in there. Pour into filter paper, drip some fresh water over it and let it dry. Better yet.... dont do it


----------

